

How should I detect and handle cheating in "Read My Tweets"? - amichail

Cheating is pretty easy, but how many people would bother?<p>http://www.readmytweets.com<p>Any ideas on how to detect and handle cheating?  I don't want to make the reading comprehension check more difficult.<p>I suppose I could add a traditional CAPTCHA in addition to the reading check question, but that would be really annoying.
======
brk
I don't get it. Why would I want to use your site?

Not being harsh, just not sure what the ROI is on my time.

~~~
amichail
This is for twitter users who want more people to see their tweets (e.g., so
that they can direct more traffic to their site).

It's sort of like a banner exchange, but with tweets.

